# Mephisto shoes



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

Well, I'm one beholder that does not get the Mephisto design aesthetic.

Am I alone in thinking that these are just over-priced ugly shoes (or maybe just ugly)?

https://www.mephistowebstore.com/

To me they look like Dockers shoes with a label sewn in.


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

*Mephistos are absolute garbage*

While I don't think they're particularly ugly, I've had three out of three pairs fall apart on me prematurely. Never again.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have two pairs of Mephisto's (a pair of chestnut calf Abel's and a pair of brown calf Hurrikans). Both pair have proven uber-comfortable and very durable...and they can be sent back to the manufacturer for re-crafting! While not pretty, they are very functional and a good value.


----------



## Fiat Justicia (May 9, 2009)

Packard said:


> To me they look like Dockers shoes with a label sewn in.


Yeah, they look like shoes from Kohl's.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*These shoes are made for walkin'*

Mephisto are essentially walking shoes. Style is secondary. I've tried at least one pair one, but want something that is less aesthetically compromising for my $400.
Think of them as high-end Rockports that you can resole.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

While not the prettiest shoes, they are very durable and as eagle said, they can be re-crafted. On sale they are a good value.


----------



## glowell222 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a pair of Gaetans in my rotation. They are incredibly comfortable and not too bad looking. Only owned them a little more than a year, so I can't comment on their durability yet, but they are only worn about once a week.


----------



## GreenPlastic (Jan 27, 2009)

I used to see print ads for Mephisto shoes posted in the lobby of my 80-year-old dentist's office when I was a kid.

'Nuff said. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

I deeply want to buy a shoe called "Melchior" or "Phoebus," but the whole aesthetic is not to my liking. Walking shoes shouldn't pose as dress shoes.


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

As the resident foot/ankle "guy" on this site, I'd like to comment on Mephisto products.

My personal opinion is that many years ago, Mephisto had a "niche" market. They were one of a handful of quality manufacturers making a high quality "comfort" shoe, though not extremely fashionable. They truly were worried more about function/comfort and not fashion.

Additionally, if I am correct, one of Mephisto's unique claims is that the shoes are all natural. The uppers are leather, the soles are natural rubber, etc. Mephisto shoes have always been rather expensive, but the shoes were unique and had almost a cult following.

But as time passed, other companies developed new technologies and jumped on the bandwagon developing "comfort" shoes. Some of these companies actually included a modicum of fashion in their shoes and also had better pricing. As a result, Mephisto lost a significant amount of their former popularity.

Many consumers found a simple pair of Rockports, Eccos or Merrells to be just as comfortable at a fraction of the cost, with a bit more styling.

And, I have actually had several patients tell me that they will no longer purchase Mephisto products because they are manufactured in France. And apparently some people still have a problem with the French due to the government's decision many years ago to not allow U.S. planes in their airspace during a military exercise.

The bottom line is that I believe Mephisto makes a decent quality shoe, albeit overpriced. Technology has evolved and I'm not sure that Mephisto has necessarily evolved with that technology to justify the price of it's product compared to other products on the market.

I will state that I believe that the actual quality of materials used is superior to most competitors, which may justify some of the price differential.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

DocD said:


> And, I have actually had several patients tell me that they will no longer purchase Mephisto products because they are manufactured in France. And apparently some people still have a problem with the French due to the government's decision many years ago to not allow U.S. planes in their airspace during a military exercise.


I will confess that I'm no Francophile. But my issue relates back to the Munich Massacre (1972 Olympics). France had one of the perpetrators in custody (Abu Daoud) and would not extradite him for trial. Instead released him to (I don't recall which) an Arab country for fear of retribution.

When possible, (and that is almost all the time) I avoid French products for that reason. The British have always had spine; the French less so. Witness WWII.

I hope I have not offended too many.

Regards,

Packard


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

Without turning this into a political thread or offending anyone's political view, I agree with your 1972 Munich scenario views. I also don't agree with the way that was handled by the French.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

My father has a pair of their boat shoes and he's been very happy with them. As for dress shoes, I didn't see any under their "Men's Dress" category, though a few were half-way there. From what I've seen in person, the leather quality is poor for the price.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I agree they are not the most stylish shoes but they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever owned in my 50+ years. I live in NYC and I walk alot and these are my go to shoes. You appreciate the comfort of a walking shoe especially as you get older. For business occasions I wear my Aldens but they are no where near as comfortable for long walks.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Again without turning too political, is boycott always a reasonable protest? It would imply that when I have a tire replaced, buying Goodyear supports Obama while buying Michelin supports Sarkozy.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I have one pair of Mephisto shoes which I have worn ...*

every day for nearly four years for my morning walk. When walking alone, I am not concerned with style. They have upheld well and show little or no signs of wear. As for not liking Mephisto because they are French made - the Bush admiistration offended virtually every country in the world. Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to dislike the French for something that happened nearly 40 years ago.


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

I only have one pair of Mephisto shoes but I'd say they're quite comfortable, and the style I own look pretty nice as well. Great materials. I don't think you can compare to Ecco or the other comfort shoes as they are more cushion and less real support.

My tops for comfort are hands down Michael Toschi. 

I'd only consider either at a deep discount though. If I'm going to pay over $200 for a shoe it had better be real!

-spence


----------



## duster (Dec 25, 2003)

I tried a pair some years ago, but the "natural" rubber soles wore out in six months (I get ten months with Rockports). Then the toe stitching burst. They were comfortable, but far from the most comfy shoes I've had.


----------

